# My Yard Haunt



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh man, the kids are going to be going nuts at your house! It's like a playground for oooooohs' and aahhhhh's!!! 

Jason looks great, the strobe is just the thing, and the sound is perfectly Jason. The skeles on the teeter totter are great, and I LOVE the hell hound! Also love your gate, between the columns, the skulls between your posts, the FCG, the lightening, oh, and that gargoyle with the flame pot is fabulous! 

It looks great!


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks GREAT! Love your props and lighting!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I think Dixie covered everything

The lightning sound is an excellent effect. I thought for a minute you were getting bad weather while filming.

I like the trio of witches, partly because they look good but also because you have three in the group. An odd number of items grouped together has a nice visual balance.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Awesome yard haunt! Way to go!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love cujo at the entrance with the red reaper....!Great job


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I really like the guy on the spit. I might have to steal that idea.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, the thunder & lightning is from a izombie stereo lightning controller. The "hell hound" used to be a christmas animated reindeer.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on everything!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with Dixie the kids must love all your props along with the adults. Great job!


----------

